# My First Fattie w/Q-View



## bobbydrake (Aug 16, 2009)

The fatty throwdown got me inspired. I couldn't think of any good ideas that my wife would actually eat with the secret ingredients, so I figured I woudl start simple.

FMCowboy inspired me with his Fattie Italiano, so I figured I would try something like that to start out. So I started out with just about a pound of mild italian sausage.



I just now realized while looking at the picture that it was turkey sausage... I had no idea. I don't usually buy the links but it was all they had that day. I thought the color looked a bit different that usual.

Frying up some peppers and onions to go inside. I personally don't really like P&O but the wife loves them, and they do add a nice flavor.



Pressed flat and adding ingredients. First layer is cappicola, then mozzerella cheese, followed by the P&O. Finished off with parmasian cheese and garlic powered (not pictured)



Rolled. Not bad for my first try.



I didnt' want to get over my head with my first fatty, so no bacon weave, just rolled in the bacon (no pic). 

Here it is all done. Looks like some sort of cacoon...



Sliced open to show tasty goodness (and smoke ring). 



Oh crap... the picture is out of focus. O well, can't retake that picture now.

Overall, I thought it was really good. The wife even enjoyed it. I did think it was a little dry, which now makes sense with the turkey sausage. Had I known, I would have been a little more careful with the temps. I was busy workign on my garage (doing quite a bit of constuction) and the fattie cooked up to almost 190 degrees. Already ordered an wireless thermo so this doesn't happen again!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 16, 2009)

Great job for your first fatty.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 16, 2009)

Before I say anything else I gotta give you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Bobby.
Great job on your first fattie.
Loved the ingredients, especially using cap in it.
Shame about it being a bit on the dry side, serving on a plate on bit of red sauce could have helped but with turkey sausage it is always going to be a bit lean anyway.
Congrats on a successful smoke.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks like it came out perfect! nice job!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks great, couldn't have been better...


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 16, 2009)

Definetly 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





on the first fattie. It's like your first milestone of smoking. Because believe me that won't be your first fattie cause you know the old Saying:
" One Smoked is One Hooked" I like the filling but you have to work on that bacon weave. Great job there Bobby


----------



## retread (Aug 16, 2009)

Better check the store, BobbyDrake, I think they mischarged you.  If you lookat your first picture, the label of the sausage maker (Giannelli) says turkey sausage, but the price tag from Jessup Family Foods says pork sausage.  It's a good thing you cooked it like pork, cause with that kind of a mixup on the lable, it coulda been cross contaminated ith prok products.


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 16, 2009)

Bobby:

That's one sweet looking fattie. The sliced view was awesome as everthing was wrapped nice and stayed together. I agree that the dryness may have been due to the lack of fat in the turkey sausage, but hey only your first attempt and it came out great.

I have really got into this fattie making and EATING. LOL As I type I am eating left over Chicken Philly Fatty from last night. These rolled stuffed, smoked meats are darn yummy.

Again great job man!!

FM


----------



## bobbydrake (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for allthe positive comments!  In hindsight, it was definately turkey sausage.  It was a little dry, but very edible!  I already have some ideas for a couple of fatties I want to try.  I was planning on smoking a chicken this week and using the leftovers for a Buffalo Chicken Wing fattie.  

I lived in Buffalo for half a decade, so I love good wings.  It is a different recipe than BBQ Engineer used in the throwdown.  I wanted to use that as my entry, but didnt' know they had goat milk blue cheese.  

I was also thinking about a turducken fattie.  But I can't seem to find duck breast anywhere around here.  Would I have to worry about cross-contamination with something like that?  As long as I cook it to the proper temp, I think things should be fine.


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Bobby:

I have also thought of doing a Turducken for some time. Here were my thoughts:

Ground turkey (seasoned). Chicken breast, butterflied, pounded thin, seasoned and browned lightly, and then grill up and slice strips of duck breast.

So, you'd have your square of ground turkey, lay the thin flat chicken breast on top, then the grilled sliced duck breast on top of that (you could reverse and pound out the duck breast and use sliced chicken. Works well (see my Phillie Fattie).

What ya think? You'd have a few different textures and flavors. Man, I'm getting hungry. LOL


----------



## bobbydrake (Aug 17, 2009)

I have never had a turdecken before, but I have been reading up on them.  I hear that they are stuffed with anduille (sp?) sausage as well.  It would kinda make it a mega fattie, but you could also maybe put a layer of that in there as well, or even use that at your outside and have a turkey breast pounded thin inside as well.  Just a thought...


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats on that first try, it only gets better my friend.


----------

